# Best route please. Irun - Algerciras (Gib) Jan 2013



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Making plans for Morocco mid January.. 
Ferry crossing from Algerciras.
I will go Western route via N10 and enter Northern Spain at Irun.
Ok with the France bit as I do that a few times a year.

Looking at routes on google maps there are two choices.
A. Via Madrid, Granada and along the south coast.
B. Salamanca, Sevile.

Any advise appreciated on either route, toll free is prefered. 
I have done Burgos and madrid before, so familiar with that section.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The John Mann and Davies Turner trucks were up and down there all the time and used the Madrid route.
Most would go up the N121a to Pampalona and the C101 to Agreda, missing out Soria to Almazan then the N111 to Medinacelli and the N11(2) to Madrid. All good fast roads, I have used them more times than I care to remember.
This is a far nicer, quieter and can even be faster route than the N1 via Vitoria and Burgos.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheer Grath. I know the N121 Irun, Pamplona road. Used it twice this year...  Even got stopped in a roadside check by armed police...  on the last trip.. The only thing I had in Excess was tea bags, headed for Benidorm.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sometimes, we did night shifts from Castets to Madrid and a few timed they have had the special forces with the tyre rippers spread across the road. Looking for Basque terrorists, but as soon as they see we were Brits, they waver us through.
Good fun


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We always go the Salamanca route as it's mainly toll free. Nice aire at Caceres.

Christine


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

christine1310 said:


> We always go the Salamanca route as it's mainly toll free. Nice aire at Caceres.
> 
> Christine


I just printed off the details of this stopover from the campsite database.. Looks like I may favor this way and avoid Madrid...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I always enjoy the Burgos, Valladolid, Caceres then take the inland route from Cadiz avoiding the busy coast road. It saves the hassle of Madrid which is not difficult but like Paris, does not really add to the enjoyment of your day. Anyway I like Caceres.
Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I suppose I am biased as I used to know Madrid well. I know roads have altered but I would go via Pampalona to Madrid, then Toledo, Ciudad Real and Cordoba.
If you do go the longer way, it is well worth a detour to Avila
Alternative route on better roads would be Madrid to Valdepenas, then onto Cordoba

http://www.spain.info/en/ven/otros-destinos/avila.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Murallas_de_Ávila.jpg


----------

